# NY



## dark0dc0 (Aug 30, 2010)

......


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Que bien ya terminaron la catedral, y me gusto esa edificacion en la plaza.


----------



## cuentaskypercity (May 16, 2010)

Realmente bonito , y por que conosco puedo asegurar que Nuevo Chimbote es una bonito lugar para vivir.A diferencia de la fama de Chimbote


----------



## Actinium870 (May 25, 2009)

*Hermosa!!!!*

Esta panorámica me encantó!!!!!


----------



## dark0dc0 (Aug 30, 2010)

…


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Cada imagen de este hilo está muy bella.


----------



## luisinho81 (Dec 18, 2009)

Muy buenas estan las fotos.


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Sí conozco Chimbote, me gusta sobre todo el *Nuevo Chimbote *al sur de la ciudad, algo alejado de la ciudad antigua y donde no se percibe ningún olor extraño, es una zona muy agradable y moderna, tiene todas las comodidades de una ciudad grande y su catedral es una belleza, realmente me encantó mucho. Una pregunta amigo DarkOcdO, ¿cómo han hecho en el Chimbote antiguo para que ya no se perciban las emisiones de las fábricas de harina de pescado? saludosssss :wave:


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Buena iniciativa, lindas fotos darkodco...


----------

